#ubuntu-qt 2018-05-07
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3252
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Time to figure out how to do the topic. :P
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://is.gd/GIZG9E | Staging Qt 5.10 for Cosmic: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3252 | Help remove Qt 4! https://is.gd/QXLEFW | 5.9.5 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial, 5.2.1 in Trusty | This channel is bridged to Telegram, ask us to be added | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of Ubuntu IRC channel terms..
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://is.gd/GIZG9E | Staging Qt 5.10 for Cosmic: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3252 | Help remove Qt 4! https://is.gd/QXLEFW | 5.9.5 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial, 5.2.1 in Trusty | This channel is bridged to Telegram, ask us to be added | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of Ubuntu IRC channel terms.
<mamarley> tsimonq2: In your packaging of Qt 5.10, have you switched it over to using OpenSSL 1.1?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mamarley, We switched last cycle.
<mamarley> Awesome, thanks!
#ubuntu-qt 2018-05-08
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Hm, wanna just skip to 5.11?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Perhaps we can get it in experimental and then Ubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Once it lands in Sid (5.11.1) it'll be properly "in sync"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How does that sound?
<lubot> <mitya57> I think @acheronuk wanted to have 5.10 before 5.11.
<lubot> <mitya57> Fwd from acheronuk: I ask as plasma 5.13 out 12th June needs 5.10 or greater
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Thoughts?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm fine with whatever, but that just seems to make sense. :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Ok then I am fine too :)
<mamarley> Is qtbase5-dev back to being installable in cosmic-proposed yet?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good question.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @mamarley, yes
<mamarley> Awesome, thanks!
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, which makes sense?
<lubot> <acheronuk> 5.13 beta is out in 9 days time. I could builf that with the 5.10.1 I have in the Kubuntu CI repos if realy need be
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Let's do 5.11 then?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So we can get the .0 in the archive in time for Plasma.
<lubot> <acheronuk> ok. whichever makes best sense for Qt. If I need it sooner I can always to another test build for just amd64. That so far has been pretty trouble free to throw in a ppa somewhere
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Sounds fine to me. According to the latest news it may be released on May 22nd.
<lisandro> 5.11.0?
<lisandro> interesting
<mamarley> Yeah, what's up with that, Qt releases are supposed to be late!
<mitya57> lisandro: Yes, see http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/releasing/2018-May/004643.html
<lisandro> choose between late or buggy! ;-)
<mamarley> Why not both? ;)
<lisandro> ah, missed the second paragraph it seems
<lubot> <acheronuk> @mamarley, Original plan 31.5.2018
<lubot> Updated plan 22.5.2018
<lubot> 😮
<lubot> <acheronuk> amazing!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be a DM on the next keyring update, so if lisandro or mitya57 wants to give me access, I can Just Do the 5.11 transition in Experimental.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ofc we can collaborate, but I want to get used to uploading to Debian. ;)
<lisandro> experimental has no transitions ;-)
<lisandro> but yes, I'll give you access. I might review stuff before you upload, but just that
<mitya57> I will maybe want to review qtbase too, everything else should be simpler.
<lisandro> indeed
<lisandro> qtdeclaratve also needs reviewing
<lisandro> because of private symbols
 * mitya57 agrees
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be happy to get reviews before uploading. :)
#ubuntu-qt 2018-05-10
<jpleau> Hi. I would like to keep qtcreator up to date on my 18.04 install. I've started backporting some of the deps (mainly qbs so far), but I'm wondering if there are things that could eventually break? Am I better off using upstream's binary installer to have the latest qtcreator at all times?
<valorie> jpleau: please file a "please package" bug on QtCreator
<valorie> since it isn't KDE software, the kubuntu team doesn't take care of it particular
<valorie> but I'm sure one of use can get it upgraded and into the archive -- esp. if Debian has done so
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug qtcreator`
<valorie> is the easy way
<jpleau> I'm guessing this is similar to reportbug on debian? :)
<jpleau> I wasn't sure if new versions including new features would have a chance of getting updates in an ubuntu release.. specially an LTS
<valorie> be sure to link to docs about the newest release, and if it is in Debian yet
<valorie> I assume
<valorie> sort of depends on whether or not it has bugfixes or new stuff
<valorie> new stuff would only be in backports for the LTS
<valorie> and in Cosmic
<jpleau> I don't have a reason yet to request an upgrade, I asking more "generally" during the LTS cycle. iirc the clang code model gets a few fixes / new features every then and now
<valorie> like I said, bugfixes should always get in
<valorie> and backports for new features
<valorie> but Cosmic should have the newest if someone notices
<valorie> thus the BR
<valorie> the Kubuntu team owns kdevelop, but not QtCreator
<jpleau> valorie: thanks a lot for the answers, will keep an eye on new releases on my sid install (the debian devs working on qtcreator are usually fast with updates too)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> if it can be synced that makes everything faster
<valorie> jpleau: some of our ubuntu devels are debian devels as well
<valorie> so sometimes the packaging comes from "us"
<valorie> so that we can all have the new toys
<jpleau> valorie: sorry I didn't mean to exclude ubuntu-devs from my sentence, a lot of packages are worked on by devs of both distribution which is nice
<valorie> yup
<valorie> the more that happens, the better it is IMO
<jpleau> I'm myself a DM in debian, the one thing that I think is missing is launchpad/bugs.d.o not always in sync (ie: ubuntu users files bugs on a package I work on, on lauchpad, I may never hear of it). That's another (offtopic) story though :)
<valorie> yeah, linking bugs could be much better
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll look into a backport.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ya know, officially into bionic-backports. ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sometime within the next week,
<lisandro> valorie: in the specific case of qtcreator only tsimonq2 has done some work (IIRC). But of course, help is always appreciated.
<valorie> jpleau: ^^^
#ubuntu-qt 2020-05-07
<mitya57> Qt 5.14.2 status update: 22 packages updated in Debian experimental, 1 waiting in NEW queue, 12 remaining.
<mitya57> Right now there is some issue with satisfying build-dependencies on buildds, which prevents me from moving forward (see e.g. https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=qtserialport-opensource-src&suite=experimental).
<mitya57> Plasma 5.19 beta is in a week, we still have chances to meet that date (or almost meet it).
<lubot> <RikMills> thanks. would be nice. might have to do plasma in a PPA at 1st though, as it needs 2 new sources anyway :/
#ubuntu-qt 2020-05-09
<lubot> Zurd0s was added by: RikMills
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 Zurdo has a question about Qt 5.14 :)
<lubot> <Zurd0s> so, I thought, hey, history, I'll try searching. Curse telegram search being unable to find partial words :)
<lubot> <Zurd0s> Hi all!
<lubot> <Zurd0s> I'm having difficulties both understanding and fixing issues with a change in Qt 5.14, namely "Qt is now relocatable"
<lubot> <Zurd0s> @Zurd0s [I'm having difficulties both understanding and fixing issues with a change in Qt …], It could still be a red herring, but it's the only relevant change in 5.14 I've seen that makes sense to be causing issues like quasselcore not finding lib/qt-qtversion/plugins/sqldrivers, for example
<lubot> <Zurd0s> @Zurd0s [It could still be a red herring, but it's the only relevant change in 5.14 I've …], (therefore not being able to start at all)
<lubot> <Zurd0s> what I'm able to grok of the change is that now, by default, a Qt app will find libQt5Core.so.5, and the rest of the Qt libraries will be looked for relative to libQt5Core.so.5.
<lubot> <Zurd0s> AFAICT, most of y'all packaging for a civilised, normal human being distro, shouldn't even notice this? Thing is, nutters like us on NixOS... well
<lubot> <Zurd0s> havoc, I tell you
<lubot> <Zurd0s> so, I'm lost at several steps
<lubot> <Zurd0s> I think I've disabled the relocation thing (`-no-feature-relocation`...?) but behavior doesn't seem to change. I'd love to know both if I'm disabling it right, or if I can "ask" the final libraries to tell me what features they've been built
#ubuntu-qt 2020-05-10
<lubot> <mitya57> Hi @Zurd0s! I haven't heard anything about this issue. I will suggest you to use strace to find which directories Qt searches for plugins in.
<lubot> <mitya57> @Zurd0s [I think I've disabled the relocation thing (-no-feature-relocation...?) but beha …], Features are listed in qconfig.h, if I remember correctly.
<lubot> <mitya57> Also maybe you will get more lack if you ask on #qt-labs.
<lubot> <Zurd0s> @mitya57 [Hi @Zurd0s! I haven't heard anything about this issue. I will suggest you to use …], I ended up doing so. Using quassel as an example, it was only looking in its own package for plugins (on NixOS packages don't share hierarchy: quassel has its own /lib, isolated from qt's. And, in fact, qt produces at least two different
<lubot> /lib directories, but that's another story...). However, I believe we managed to fix this by forward-porting a patch that we used in 5.12 (probably before too) that didn't apply on 5.14 (situation on which we defaulted to dropping the patch, of course). It appears most of the weirdness left on update is related to QML module paths now, but now we h
<lubot> ave a method :P
<lubot> <Zurd0s> @mitya57 [Features are listed in qconfig.h, if I remember correctly.], There's not a single qconfig.h on my system that has anything resembling "relocatable", so it's either not it, or I didn't disable it correctly. Still, thanks!
<lubot> <Zurd0s> @mitya57 [Also maybe you will get more luck if you ask on #qt-labs.], I'll try. Thank you!
